# Medicare PT Coding



## sbiegler (Jul 8, 2010)

Good morning - 
I'm having a bit of difficulty trying to figure out just what Medicare wants when coding our PT services. I've sent 97001, 97112 (with multiple # of services) and I'm getting the CO-4 denial, which is stating that the procedure code is inconsistent with the modifier used (I didn't use any) or a required modifier is missing. I'm not sure what's going on here. I've been coding the 97112 with multiple # of services, instead of putting them on separate lines. I don't know if that's the issue, because when I coded a 97001 with a single unit of 97112, they both denied with the CO-4. Any help would be greatly appreciated!! 

Thank you!


----------



## Walker22 (Jul 9, 2010)

Are you billing for outpatient therapy care? If so, you need a GP modifier!


----------



## Cyndi113 (Jul 9, 2010)

You also need a -59 on the 97001.


----------



## sbiegler (Jul 9, 2010)

Fantastic.....thank you so much  You've made my day.


----------

